# Größenangaben und Doctype (Iframe/Table)



## HPB (11. März 2004)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich verwende innerhalb einer Tabelle ein Iframe. Die Tabelle und das Iframe sollen auf der Seite den maximal möglichen Platz einnehmen (in Abhängigkeit der Bildschirmauflösung und der sonst noch angezeigten Elemente).

Als DOCTYPE verwende ich 

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
       "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
 
da dieses Doctype iframes unterstützt (siehe hierzu http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/frames/eingebettete.htm)

Den Doctype möchte ich verwenden, da er die restlichen Elemente meiner Seite am besten darstellt und für die  JFrames ja auch kein "Strict" zulässig ist.

Mein Quellcode sieht also (vereinfacht) so aus:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
       "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<head>
<body>
<table width="100%" height="100%">
  <tr>
      <td width="100%" height="100%">
         <iframe src="http://www.google.de" width="100%" height="100%">noframes</iframe>
     </td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</head>
```
Ohne Doctype-Angabe wird die Seite korrekt angezeigt, mit Doctype- Angabe wird das JFrame mit der Größe 0,0 angezeigt (ist also nicht sichtbar).
Wie kann ich es unter Verwendung der Doctype-Angabe dennoch in voller Größe anzeigen? 
Warum passiert das? Würde mir ein anderer Doctype helfen?


----------



## MickyMouse (11. März 2004)

Sobald man mit frames arbeitet muss man den doctype auf

http://www.w3.org/TR/1999/REC-html401-19991224/frameset.dtd

z.B.

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
            "http://www.w3.org/TR/1999/REC-html401-19991224/frameset.dtd">

ändern.


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. März 2004)

Versuch mal, die URL der DTD aus dem DOCTYPE rauszunehmen... das ist zulässig und hilft meist bei Darstellungsproblemen


----------

